# Giant Hyde Park buck killed



## El Matador

I'm sure many of you already know this but I'm wondering why it's not being discussed much on this site. It's a big deal on MM right now. From what I gather this buck was seen on the last day of the hunt within city limits, and others claim to have seen it after the hunt ended. Then pictures recently appeared of someone holding the head, claiming to have taken it on the last day of the hunt outside city limits. So it's one guy's word against another's. The DWR is investigating the case right now. Any thoughts? Or better yet, witnesses from Cache county? Anyone with good info should also contact the DWR.


----------



## utahgolf

the MM crowd is the judge/jury/executioner. You're guilty of poaching over there unless you provide gps coordinates of the kill site, a pic of the gutpile, and date and time to be verified by at least 10 people. Until the division investigation is over, people shouldn't be so quick to judge.


----------



## Muley73

Utahgolf,
Spot On!!!


----------



## DallanC

Anytime anyone mentions that site it causes everyone else's IQ to drop 10 pts. If you actually visit that place you get a 20pt IQ drop. -O,-


-DallanC


----------



## El Matador

I agree that site is low-grade, but there are a lot of big deer pictures and tales that show up there. I rarely post, and my IQ started out way above average so I can afford a 20 point loss  

True that everything so far is hearsay and we should withhold judgement until the investigation is complete. I was just curious if anyone around here had some first hand info or if they had seen the buck during or after the hunting season. It is a suspicious set of circumstances for sure - which means nothing of itself, just that further investigation is warranted.


----------



## hunting777

*I heard about this situation, so yes I did go to the other site "MM". So my IQ did drop a little. But, I know the gentleman who shot this deer. So it caught my attention. I have heard that it was all legit in talking with him. I think what Utahgolf said is right on. "people shouldn't be so quick to judge". I am very interested to see what happens. I did congratulate him on his harvest. It's a beautiful buck and wished him best of luck on this. I hope all turns out well. *


----------



## blackdog

hunting777 said:


> *I heard about this situation, so yes I did go to the other site "MM". So my IQ did drop a little. But, I know the gentleman who shot this deer. So it caught my attention. I have heard that it was all legit in talking with him. I think what Utahgolf said is right on. "people shouldn't be so quick to judge". I am very interested to see what happens. I did congratulate him on his harvest. It's a beautiful buck and wished him best of luck on this. I hope all turns out well. *


Did that guy show you any field photos?


----------



## UtahMountainMan

blackdog said:


> Did that guy show you any field photos?


Great question. Did you see any field photos?


----------



## hunting777

No I have not, but I didn't ask to see any either.


----------



## middlefork

UtahMountainMan said:


> Great question. Did you see any field photos?


Well now it starts! No kill site pictures and it must be illegal. FYI I never carry a camera or phone when I hunt so I'm lucky I have never shot anything big enough to get accused of doing it illegally.

I understand the DWR is investigating. Why not let them do their job and see what they have to say? Or are the investigators as incompetent investigating as the biologists are accused of being while counting big game.

Innocent until proven guilty. Right?


----------



## utahgolf

El Matador said:


> It is a suspicious set of circumstances for sure - which means nothing of itself, just that further investigation is warranted.


An investigation in itself doesn't mean it's warranted. Many times these "investigations" find the very opposite to be true. And those who flung the accusations to get an investigation started, suddenly disappear and backtrack their "facts." The video clip below sums up a lot of the MM crowd perfectly.


----------



## Chuck

I'm not speculating either way. But if I shot a buck as publicized as the hyde park buck I would have called DWR before I even went over to the kill site.


----------



## utahgolf

Chuck said:


> I'm not speculating either way. But if I shot a buck as publicized as the hyde park buck I would have called DWR before I even went over to the kill site.


I agree and any big buck taken these days with the internet juries, I'd call a CSI squad out there for DNA evidence collection and photos just to be safe. This buck could have been taken illegally but it's innocent until proven guilty. And for every 1 poaching case that turns out to be true in a monster muleys thread, there are a 100 that are false and have dragged peoples name through the mud and you never hear those people who post the accusations apologize or what not, they just move on to the next "poaching" case. MM crowd philosophical question of the day, "If a big deer is harvested and there is no MM regular there to see it, at exactly what time was it poached?"


----------



## blackdog

utahgolf said:


> An investigation in itself doesn't mean it's warranted. Many times these "investigations" find the very opposite to be true. And those who flung the accusations to get an investigation started, suddenly disappear and backtrack their "facts." The video clip below sums up a lot of the MM crowd perfectly.


So the investigations of the other 2 Hyde Park bucks that were poached weren't warranted and found the opposite to be true?

Middlefork, I just asked hunting777 a question. Nice job turning nothing into something.


----------



## blackdog

utahgolf said:


> I agree and any big buck taken these days with the internet juries, I'd call a CSI squad out there for DNA evidence collection and photos just to be safe. This buck could have been taken illegally but it's innocent until proven guilty. And for every 1 poaching case that turns out to be true in a monster muleys thread, there are a 100 that are false and have dragged peoples name through the mud and you never hear those people who post the accusations apologize or what not, they just move on to the next "poaching" case. MM crowd philosophical question of the day, "If a big deer is harvested and there is no MM regular there to see it, at exactly what time was it poached?"


Really???

Can you post the links to these 100's of post on MM where people are being accused of poaching and their names being dragged through the mud? I must of missed those post and would like to see them.


----------



## utahgolf

blackdog said:


> So the investigations of the other 2 Hyde Park bucks that were poached weren't warranted and found the opposite to be true?
> 
> Middlefork, I just asked hunting777 a question. Nice job turning nothing into something.


Those obviously did have merit and this one may or may not, but if you've ever waded through the BS accusation machine over there than you'd see there are false accusing and speculation all over the place by guys sitting behind the computer. All it does is turn people away from sharing awesome hunt pics and stories. Sick of everyone being guilty and people trying to convict them at hear say or desperately grabbing at straws so they can have some juicy gossip internet story to get them through the work week. We're all guilty these day before innocent, cops think we're all guilty when they pull us over and we are treated like children, wardens think we're all guilty when they check us, you post up a successful pic than you must of done something wrong etc....


----------



## Antlers&Fish

That is a very nice deer! I do not know any details or the gentleman who shot it, but hope all is legit. I shot my biggest deer this year close to cache valley and couldn't believe the amount of people that made up lies like they saw it when I shot it or I took their spot they had been hunting for years. It seems like some people are just jealous and want to discredit any success story that isn't there own.


----------



## El Matador

utahgolf said:


> An investigation in itself doesn't mean it's warranted. Many times these "investigations" find the very opposite to be true. And those who flung the accusations to get an investigation started, suddenly disappear and backtrack their "facts." The video clip below sums up a lot of the MM crowd perfectly.


When you have some very credible people claiming that the buck was in town on the last day of the hunt, and others saying they saw him after the hunt ended, you certainly have grounds for an investigation. The other circumstances I find a little fishy are:

No photos surface until 10 weeks after the kill. Maybe this has a logical explanation but every criminal knows that time conceals evidence.

This buck was never, to the knowledge of the locals, seen outside of city limits. It is unlikely (though certainly possible) that he left the city limits during the last few hours of the hunt.

The "defendants" won't say where it was killed or provide any specifics about the kill. Criminals are usually vague about details surrounding their story because the details don't actually exist.

I am not trying to judge this guy. It is totally possible that he took the buck legally. I have confidence in our law enforcement personnel and I trust they'll get to the bottom of it. All I'm saying is that there are plenty of reasons to investigate this case.

Another thing, Utahgolf: As stated in the original post, one of the main reasons for putting this on UWN was to see if anyone has additional information. If you do have information you shouldn't just sit back and let the professionals do their job! You should be forthcoming with that information and help them out. I have witnessed crimes before and I surely didn't just sit there and let the police guess at what happened.


----------



## utahgolf

blackdog said:


> Really???
> 
> Can you post the links to these 100's of post on MM where people are being accused of poaching and their names being dragged through the mud? I must of missed those post and would like to see them.


I ain't sifting through that over there anymore, I'd just look for threads with a 100 posts and see all the accusing of one another or things that looked unethical or a brothers, cousins, sisters friend seeing a buck poached that looks like the buck in the picture the user posted etc..There are good people over there but there's also a reason fellow MM guys make fun of the sad situation that is the MM squad that acts as the judge/jury/executioner


----------



## utahgolf

El Matador said:


> Another thing, Utahgolf: As stated in the original post, one of the main reasons for putting this on UWN was to see if anyone has additional information. If you do have information you shouldn't just sit back and let the professionals do their job! You should be forthcoming with that information and help them out. I have witnessed crimes before and I surely didn't just sit there and let the police guess at what happened.


no argument from me there!


----------



## martymcfly73

No pics of the cemetery buck have surfaced either. Was he poached?

I just read through that turd of a thread. OMG! Dropping 20 IQ points is conservative. What a bunch of morons.


----------



## fastcamo

El Matador said:


> When you have some very credible people claiming that the buck was in town on the last day of the hunt, and others saying they saw him after the hunt ended, you certainly have grounds for an investigation. The other circumstances I find a little fishy are:
> 
> No photos surface until 10 weeks after the kill. Maybe this has a logical explanation but every criminal knows that time conceals evidence.
> 
> This buck was never, to the knowledge of the locals, seen outside of city limits. It is unlikely (though certainly possible) that he left the city limits during the last few hours of the hunt.
> 
> The "defendants" won't say where it was killed or provide any specifics about the kill. Criminals are usually vague about details surrounding their story because the details don't actually exist.
> 
> I am not trying to judge this guy. It is totally possible that he took the buck legally. I have confidence in our law enforcement personnel and I trust they'll get to the bottom of it. All I'm saying is that there are plenty of reasons to investigate this case.
> 
> Another thing, Utahgolf: As stated in the original post, one of the main reasons for putting this on UWN was to see if anyone has additional information. If you do have information you shouldn't just sit back and let the professionals do their job! You should be forthcoming with that information and help them out. I have witnessed crimes before and I surely didn't just sit there and let the police guess at what happened.


I agree with everything you said, except for the "confidence in our law enforcement personnel and I trust they'll get to the bottom of it."

Without saying any names, and the two cases, I was involved in- the law enforcement could not do a **** thing without 100% proof, (even though it was there) tried and tried- but somewhere it just gets lost- political or whatever- unless they got him red handed right on the spot- nothing will be done.


----------



## longbow

I saw a picture of the guy and a fishcop standing by the cemetery buck. I think the warden is the first person he called. I'll try to find the picture and post it.


----------



## Huge29

El Matador-I read your post the same way you redescribed simply soliciting any related info. Thanks for saving us the 40 IQ points by not posting any links, I can't spare any today. That is very odd, who hides the story for 10 weeks when it is a true trophy? I guess I can see one trying to avoid the circus of accusations of killing the town's mascot as happened in Evingston with Goob's pet deer. I believe this same post was on Muley Freak's FB page two weeks ago with some very accusatory headlines by the host of the group that he later deleted, so lots of questions about there. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it quickly.


----------



## Vanilla

Yes, a picture of the cemetery buck, at the kill-site, with a DWR officer on scene verifying it as a legal kill has surfaced. It's a grainy cell phone pic, but a pic, nonetheless. 

The contrast in how the killing of these two bucks was handled is striking to me. The killer of the Hyde Park buck owes absolutely nothing to people on the internet as far as proving his kill was legal. But I've got to say, had he followed the example of the hunter that killed the Cemetary buck he would have saved himself A LOT of headaches. Does that mean he's a poacher? Nope! Maybe a glutton for punishment...or maybe just dumb/naive? But then again, maybe a poacher? Time will tell. Until that time, I won't spend much time thinking about it or the drama on the interwebs. I'd suggest everyone does the same.


----------



## Muley73

Mcfly,
You need to be **** careful! You spend much more time on that site and you might start agreeing with me on occasion!


----------



## longbow

The guy that took this picture said the CO and the hunter were laughing and talking and everything seem on the up and up. Maybe the hunter has heard of MM website before.

I will say this about the Hyde Park buck. Something ain't right.


----------



## ridgetop

utahgolf said:


> I agree and any big buck taken these days with the internet juries, I'd call a CSI squad out there for DNA evidence collection and photos just to be safe. This buck could have been taken illegally but it's innocent until proven guilty. And for every 1 poaching case that turns out to be true in a monster muleys thread, there are a 100 that are false and have dragged peoples name through the mud and you never hear those people who post the accusations apologize or what not, they just move on to the next "poaching" case. MM crowd philosophical question of the day, "If a big deer is harvested and there is no MM regular there to see it, at exactly what time was it poached?"





utahgolf said:


> Those obviously did have merit and this one may or may not, but if you've ever waded through the BS accusation machine over there than you'd see there are false accusing and speculation all over the place by guys sitting behind the computer. All it does is turn people away from sharing awesome hunt pics and stories. Sick of everyone being guilty and people trying to convict them at hear say or desperately grabbing at straws so they can have some juicy gossip internet story to get them through the work week. We're all guilty these day before innocent, cops think we're all guilty when they pull us over and we are treated like children, wardens think we're all guilty when they check us, you post up a successful pic than you must of done something wrong etc....


 utahgolf, you really need an attitude adjustment. Your comments can't be further from the truth. For someone that really hates MM, you seem to be spending a lot of time over there. Reading hundreds of posts and all.;-)


----------



## hunting777

All I can say is what if you have never seen the "Hyde park Buck". Maybe heard of it. But you are out hunting and you see a big buck chasing around some does? What are *you* going to do? 

I really feel that this is all legit. In talking with this guy, he has got his ducks in a row. He doesn't want to put anything out there because of all the grief that you get from on-line criticism. Best of luck to him.


----------



## utahgolf

ridgetop said:


> utahgolf, you really need an attitude adjustment. Your comments can't be further from the truth. For someone that really hates MM, you seem to be spending a lot of time over there. Reading hundreds of posts and all.;-)


I use too! and occasionally do get sucked in sometimes to pointless threads where I wish I wouldn't have bothered clicking on the dang post. I'll be the first to admit that... I just get sick of the whole hearsay, ethics police, yada yada and all the infighting. I read that whole thread and too many guys willing to hang someone on hearsay, then claiming camera manipulation, guys even backtracking when they saw the buck. You even have other MM guys making fun of the mm jury squad etc...But I'm done with this thread and like I said, if the guy poached the deer, I hope they nail him. If he didn't, I hope he takes the accusers to the wood shed!


----------



## BPturkeys

Amazing what grief and sorrow horn hunting has brought to the sport of hunting. It has brought all the trappings of other competitive sports... jealousy, hatred, anger, envy, and pride...into hunting.


----------



## Tod W

I've never posted any thing on this site or MM but as to all the questioning of why pictures were never posted and why the guy never got on and patted his self on the back . Last year after 17 years of applying I drew a Rocky Mt. Bighorn tag and killed , as far as I know , the largest ram in the state . In 2006 , my wife drew a limited entry elk and killed a 406 inch bull. I killed the biggest buck in 35 years of hunting on a general tag on the Cache this year . Both me and my oldest son have killed giant Boone and Crockett bears in Utah in the last few years . I've killed big lions .Taken guys that have killed a dozen bulls between 350 and 390 . I've been involved in taking at least 40 big bucks in Utah . As far as I know there has never been a picture of any of these animals posted anywhere . Point is , some guys don't want to post pictures and I don't blame them . If they find out the guy killed the buck legally ,someone will still question it . If the buck was poached and there is enough evidence they will nail the guy .


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Apparently Tod W is Doyle Moss...?


----------



## Tod W

Don't know the guy . But it doesn't take much to size you up .


----------



## Muley73

Great post Tod. And no he's no Doyle, just a legit hunter that does it right!


----------



## toasty

Is this the same Tod W that was blocking roads with trucks and then herding elk with a helicopter to push them onto private land?


----------



## martymcfly73

Why is it that if there are no pics it was obviously poached? Just like cemetery? Or it's fishy?

As far as MM, that place is a train wreck. Just like reality TV. But I like train wrecks. They are fun to watch on occasion.


----------



## RandomElk16

Curious why Tod never posted any animals, but gets on hunting sites and the first thing he posts is how he never posts? Confucius say what?


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

On top of that he's apparently is so good at sizing up people he knows my name, SSN, zip, and my kid's DOB...:shock:


----------



## RandomElk16

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> On top of that he's apparently is so good at sizing up people he knows my name, SSN, zip, and my kid's DOB...:shock:


I was gonna go create another account validating our opinion, but I will save that card for another thread...


----------



## Dunkem

And I wonder why I dont hunt deer anymore.:blabla:


----------



## wyogoob

Huge29 said:


> El Matador-I read your post the same way you redescribed simply soliciting any related info. Thanks for saving us the 40 IQ points by not posting any links, I can't spare any today. That is very odd, who hides the story for 10 weeks when it is a true trophy? I guess I can see one trying to avoid the circus of accusations of killing the town's mascot as happened in Evingston with Goob's pet deer. I believe this same post was on Muley Freak's FB page two weeks ago with some very accusatory headlines by the host of the group that he later deleted, so lots of questions about there. Hopefully they can get to the bottom of it quickly.


Yep, this story is similiar to the monster Evanston Mental Hospital buck.

That's all I have to say about the matter.

.


----------



## wyogoob

Dunkem said:


> And I wonder why I dont hunt deer anymore.:blabla:


We don't have enough deer to warrant a deer hunt. Funny though, most of the deer we have live within the city limits. :grin:

.


----------



## Muley73

I'll say this and be done as I've given more than my 2 cents on the Hyde Park buck. Tod is straight up legit. The numbers he threw out were all legit and he's just a good guy that spends a lot more time in the hills than he does on the interweb. His point was absolutely valid, there are plenty of people out there that never post or share pics of any of there personal life, hunting, fishing, boating, painting. So hammer him if you like, and act like Interweb clowns or take his comments and apply them to this situation. 

We wouldn't want this site turning into MM! Lmao!


----------



## Kevin D

I think I may have posted Tod's bear picture on this forum, I was with him when he killed it. The rest of his claims are valid too. Yep, never judge a man by his post count high or low....

I think some of you boys need to back off.


----------



## oldTimer

Legal or not; this is exactly the type of thing that gives all hunters a black eye. How many people in Hyde Park are now more likely to support any kind of anti hunting legislation? IMHO shooting a basically tame buck that has become a city pet and icon in order to boost your own ego and compensate for not being able to harvest a fair chase animal is deplorable.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3

Dunkem said:


> And I wonder why I dont hunt deer anymore.:blabla:


This is why I've chosen to strictly focus on the famed Sasquatch...though some guy is claiming to have killed him. I believe he is still roaming the woods. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## Vanilla

Dude in Texas poached Sasquatch. Where are the kill-site photos?


----------



## ridgetop

All this kind of reminds me of how I got introduced to these forums. I think it was 2005 and a friend of mine called me to say that there was a couple guys really talking crap on the old DWR site about the giant bull elk my wife's uncle had shot. 
It was a general season bull that scored 418 after it had 4 different tines broken off. They figured that it may have gone close to scoring 450 if all 11x8 tines were intact. 
Well, these guys would not believe a bull that big could be real because no pictures had been shown. I never even commented on that post because I really could care less what they thought and they deserved not to see any pictures of the bull.
One day a few years ago I took my friend to see it hanging in the Ace Hardware store in Cedar City and while we were looking at it, a guy came up next to us and I commented how huge it was and the guy says...."to bad it was shot in Zion National Park". Wow, I was floored that someone was spreading that lie.


----------



## RandomElk16

oldTimer said:


> Legal or not; this is exactly the type of thing that gives all hunters a black eye. How many people in Hyde Park are now more likely to support any kind of anti hunting legislation? IMHO shooting a basically tame buck that has become a city pet and icon in order to boost your own ego and compensate for not being able to harvest a fair chase animal is deplorable.


It was mentioned before, what if the guy wasn't aware of the buck? Would you pass it up hunting? If you were on legal ground and saw that monster roam by would you say nah, I will leave him be? If you answered yes, and maybe you will, good on ya  I may s*** my pants and miss the shot, but I would have taken it too.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy

People are weird with deer around their house. Dad always hunted but when I kid about putting an arrow in one of their pet deer in Herriman mom gets upset.


----------



## blackdog

http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/21589.html#3

Looks like someone is offering the killer of the HP buck or any of his friends $2000 cash and $500 toward his taxidermy bill for field photos.

I guessing the 2K won't be paid out because field photos of the buck don't exist.


----------



## stuckduck

blackdog said:


> http://www.monstermuleys.info/dcforum/DCForumID5/21589.html#3
> 
> Looks like someone is offering the killer of the HP buck or any of his friends $2000 cash and $500 toward his taxidermy bill for field photos.
> 
> I guessing the 2K won't be paid out because field photos of the buck don't exist.


REALLY???

So sad what we as hunters are turning into...... Talk about the crab affect.


----------



## sawsman

Silly.

.


----------



## jimmy_hat

stuckduck said:


> REALLY???
> 
> So sad what we as hunters are turning into...... Talk about the crab affect.


Its monstermuleys, a lynch mob, led by the biggest doucher bobcatbess, elkassasin or whatever it is he calls himself these days. That place used to be the best, now its a joke. Nobody but the good ole boys can get a word in, they try to find anything wrong with everything someone posts.


----------



## Dahlmer

That thread is definatley a circus. That is a beautiful buck; I hope it was taken legally...only time will tell. It seems to me that a few locals got pretty possessive of the buck and were willing to say just about anything to hang a guy for killing their pet. Several guys have had to back off of their first statements. It probably didn't help that a couple other bucks were arrowed illegally earlier in the archery season.


----------



## Vanilla

I get a kick out of the fact that all over here are talking about what a circus MM is for talking about this situation, yet we are over here talking about them talking about the situation. So what does that make UWN? 

Just something to think about...


----------



## RandomElk16

TS30 said:


> I get a kick out of the fact that all over here are talking about what a circus MM is for talking about this situation, yet we are over here talking about them talking about the situation. So what does that make UWN?
> 
> Just something to think about...


Its not so much the discussion in either place as it is the manner it is discussed. We treat it as a discussion and make one another aware of whats happening in the hunting community. Over there they seem to gather pitch forks. Come on, 2k for a pic? He knows what he is doing. Would they do the same for a 2 point? We discuss all poaching, but they are discussing what could be a legit kill to the extent that even the ringleader deleted the first thread.


----------



## torowy

I rarely if ever get involved in any thread over on MM. I like it here way better.


----------



## goofy elk

Tell ya what, I REALLY like MM .....I Post over there all the time.

On the 'other states' forums on MM,,, BEST info I've ever found!


----------



## martymcfly73

goofy elk said:


> Tell ya what, I REALLY like MM .....I Post over there all the time.
> 
> On the 'other states' forums on MM,,, BEST info I've ever found!


We know... and it surprises no one you fit in well over there.


----------



## sharpshooter

Goofy, I believe you just got a compliment!


----------



## pheaz

Or did he?


----------



## RobK

not me and i have no clue who this guys is , but his photo is going around . All i know is this buck was seen buy people after the last rifle hunt ended . so !!


----------



## RandomElk16

RobK said:


> not me and i have no clue who this guys is , but his photo is going around . All i know is this buck was seen buy people after the last rifle hunt ended . so !!
> 
> http://i365.photobucket.com/albums/...1-e7f9-4756-a8f8-35955ad83988_zps907649e0.jpg


Isn't that the same photo that this thread began with? You "know" this buck was seen post rifle ending? I would rather see a pic of that


----------



## Vanilla

And now the same dead horse can be beat here....

Have at it boys!


----------



## stuckduck

TS30 said:


> And now the same dead horse can be beat here....
> 
> Have at it boys!


 Never ceases to amaze me!!!!

Utah hunters are the worst arm chair quarterbacks, assumption raising fools. I swear we would eat our own.


----------



## pheaz

-O\\__-


----------



## RobK

anyone that would shoot a tame deer anywhere is NOT a sportsman IMO . I hope he feels proud . NOT !! I am starting to understand where the UTard name came from. Its from all the unethical hunters here . IF he knew it was the tame , then he's a idiot and NOT a sportsmen no matter where he shot it . IMO go ahead Utards fire away !!


----------



## RobK

I guess talking about unethical hunting is a dead horse ? Very sad ! you guys are no better than the MM group as you claims .


----------



## martymcfly73

It's a wild animal. Unless it's at hogle zoo or has a leash, it's fair game. Congrats to the hunter. Anyone who thinks it was a pet is an idiot.


----------



## stuckduck

Robk

There is a big word you are using IF. No need to drag a guy and his reputation around in the mud and belittle him IF you know nothing of the incident. What good is that? Have you ever been falsely accused of something? Had people jump on the band wagon and tear you down? Sounds like a good time? Truly shows they type of character some individuals are. Talking about unethical hunting and accusations of someone is a gossip ring that my 12 year old daughter is very good at.


----------



## Vanilla

Stuck, you have a 12 year old? Dude, you're old!!! 

I don't have a problem with people discussing the issue. A lot of valid concerns with this buck given all the circumstances. But that will all get worked out over time. What I continue to laugh at is this thread was all about bashing MM and the discussion going on there. Yet, here we are!


----------



## pheaz

RobK, hopefully you or your people have proof of seeing this deer after the rifle hunt.


----------



## pheaz

According to trophymuley verdict in. Not guilty of supposed acts of poaching. DNA matches DNA of Legal kill spot.


----------



## RandomElk16

pheaz said:


> According to trophymuley verdict in. Not guilty of supposed acts of poaching. DNA matches DNA of Legal kill spot.


Huh? They find the kill spot and good blood from it? Or is this a haha moment?


----------



## pheaz

No clue on the DNA. Trophymuley is pissed cause he feels the verdict is wrong. Lotta people claim they seen this buck after the hunt. Let's see the pics. or I guess you didn't. I assume this case would be put on hold without the evidence.


----------



## RandomElk16

I gotta beat the dead horse on it. After reading the MM thread I find the judgement funny.

What I wanted to address was the mention of paying money for shooting a "tame" deer. What do they think feeder deer are back east? Or the Antelope Island tags? Or a variety of cwmu and guided hunts that don't require much from the hunter, SOMETIMES. I watch a lot of outdoor tv and see people who don't know the second thing about hunting take monsters. I just ask the question, would you shoot it? And of course they will pay, obviously the guy was able to do something no one else had and people that buy Horn Porn Mag wanna see what? Horns maybe?

Also, don't know BirdDogger... but to join that site while bashing this site for hating on one of his relatives for supposedly poaching, and doing it on one of the many threads in which a guy is being accused and persecuted for the same thing..... well, I find that ironic.


----------

